# Simplex Motorcycle frame! HELP



## Bada (Apr 6, 2015)

Someone's selling me this simplex motorcycle frame and fork. How much do you guys think this is worth? Thanks!!

Bada


----------



## Pistelpete (Apr 7, 2015)

Is that all there is?


----------



## Iverider (Apr 7, 2015)

There was one at the Portland, IN meet a couple years ago for $300 that was about as complete as what you're showing in the pic. It was fairly pitted with rust though.


----------



## Bada (Apr 7, 2015)

Pistelpete said:


> Is that all there is?




Apparently, yes.


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 7, 2015)

$300-500


----------



## Goldenrod1 (Apr 8, 2015)

I have two simplexes with motors.  One original and one with a XR80 Honda dirt bike engine in it.  I can post pictures and maybe that would make it worth more than $300 because it would not be just a picked over sculpture.


----------



## dw1973 (Apr 8, 2015)

Never seen one with a dirt bike motor.  How well does it run?


----------



## Bada (Apr 8, 2015)

*Nice*

Now I am inspired to build this one up. Im losing hope on the engine, thanks to you, for motivation. Might put other engine just to get this back on the road! 

Thanks for the inputs!
Pls post more photos if you wouldn't mind


----------



## tanksalot (Apr 13, 2015)

I'm slowly gathering parts for this bike .(I'm tring to keep the cost down /keeping it from being a money pit . ) But the Tecumseh motor seems to fit really well. Its a resto rod with a old look I'm going for but Id really like to find a tank. I'm finding the photos of other peoples bikes on this thread helpful for ideas. Thanks!


----------

